# Uefa Anthem Piano Reduction.



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

Some years ago I did this reduction. I think it works well. And I think it is the only one out there, at least with the right harmony.

I hope you like it






I also made some variations on this theme based on composers styles. Funny.






Hope you like it and comment!


----------

